# Kawasaki bayou 300 4x4



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I can get one for free and will have to rebuild the engine and replace broken plastics but that's all I know at this time I just was thinking about getting it and fixing it up for my daughter to ride and wanted to know if it would be worth it I searched and didn't find anything on it here any help would be appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

free is free. if the motor isnt completely shot and just needs a rebuild you could probably do it yourself for a fair price. From what I remember they are Tough little bikes. Years ago we beat the snot out of one one night.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

dad has an 88? bayou 250 2wd ....thing was a TANK! i say was because my (nonsens-ed) brother got the bright idea to not buy his own wheeler and just snorkel my dads, well he took it to red creek and didn't keep the oil checked and it died in the water cause his snorkel leaked! got it out, drained airbox crunk up and fine ....then rode it around the rest of the day and it started knocking bad .... but free is free and i plan on rebuilding it for my dad !


----------



## Torque Center (Jan 17, 2013)

I have rebuilt 3 of these recently. I use a Moose gasket sets and Shindy Piston and Rings. Make sure you are carefull when you scrape the base gasket off, don't get any material in the oil passage ways. The cam chains on these older Bayou 300's are almost always stretched beyond the service limit. Make sure you take the time to replace the valve seals that come with the kit. 
Your looking at less than $200 for the piston kit, cam chain and complete gasket set.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

That's about what I was figuring on price. I think I'm gonna go ahead and fix it up and if I don't like it ill just sell it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

